# IATSE???



## BCOLL (Apr 14, 2004)

I know what IATSE is and what they do, but how do you become a member, does anyone know?
Thanks,
Ben Coll


----------



## digitaltec (Apr 14, 2004)

The best way is to find someone who is a member or contact a member. Thats what I did. Just like most of the industry, you need to have a way in to get in. I whould send a letter or an e-mail to a local team. If you need help finding they local in your area, let me know where you like and I'll get you a list.


----------



## pndoran_LD (Oct 22, 2004)

What do you have for around wisconisn, mainly the milwuakee area?


----------



## digitaltec (Oct 22, 2004)

check your Private Messages


----------



## avkid (Oct 22, 2004)

their website helps you find your local headquarters.


----------



## LilLuvin (Dec 25, 2004)

contact a local rep? hehee, that all well in good when you're not in NYC.....where local 1 is an impenitrable fortress that makes fort knox look like a straw hut. ::roar::


----------



## soundman (Dec 25, 2004)

If you are in NYC I hear its best to marry into it.


----------



## LilLuvin (Dec 26, 2004)

Hahah, that's actually been my plan for a while!!

Though I haven't really found any suitible suitors in 1. I've got 829 and a bunch of the out-of-town 1 equivalents covered though ;-p


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 28, 2004)

In NYC, the easiest way in is through Local 1's apprenticeship program, but, alas, you just missed the once every three years test they gave back in August. They give this long test of shop math, spatial and mechanical reasoning, tool recognition, etc., and then the top 40 scorers get added to the apprenticeship list.

As openings come up on the list, those people get called, and then pay initiation and apprentice dues, and work in an apprenticeship for 18 months to three years and, after successfully completing that, are granted full membership.

I'm actually on the apprenticeship list, myself, although in the meantime I'm a full member of Local 260 out of Lake Charles, LA for the show I'm touring with right now.

There are other ways in, but from guys I've talked to, that's the easiest way.


----------



## MaChew (Dec 28, 2004)

i thought that if you were in one of the chapters of the union then you could transfer to another local if you wanted, without a big hassle.


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 28, 2004)

MaChew said:


> i thought that if you were in one of the chapters of the union then you could transfer to another local if you wanted, without a big hassle.




Yeah....thats what the IA charter SAYS..but its not how it really works. In reality if you try to transfer to another local in a different town from your old local, what tends to happen is you start back at the bottom of the food chain in the new local, or have to go thru the whole petitioning and C list thing again for years. You start at the bottom.. In the new local you just transferred into--you have no seniority with them like you may have had with your old local...they do not know you or care what you did back there...they don't know or care what you are able to do or what you can bring to their area...and if you really want to be part of the new local you have to prove yourself all over again and take the calls no one wants to start out, and start out at the bottom for another half dozen years. It really sucks when you have put in all the time in the other local, only to start out again at the bottom or be treated like a newbie. Unless you were VERY high up in your old local or a board member--the transfer is not much of a benefit or reality for members. If it were--then everyone who could, would get a card in a easy local and then transfer into Local 1 or the Los Angeles IA, for the big $$ and job security. For example...I had tried to transfer from my old local in Orlando to the local in DC once when I re-located back to home--and Local 22 didn't care or even want to talk to me and told me it was a waste of my time to fill out the paperwork to transfer cause it wouldn't mean a thing to them nor would they recognize me....thus all my time, dues & skills proven in the IA in another local didn't mean squat to them.. They couldn't care what I would bring to their local that would benefit the area in my trade skills & certifications--fine..their loss. Sucks but its the way the IA works in REALITY... 

-w


----------



## MaChew (Dec 28, 2004)

wow thanks i didnt realize that before.
is it really possible to paid well outside of the union? i have friends and professors who say that the union is the best way to go while others say that the union is only giving the right not to work in a lot of cases. 

also i have family in england and i was considering going over there to check it out sometime. does any1 know how getting a job over there is, and how much i would have to relearn about thier different industry standards they may have there.


----------



## soundman (Dec 28, 2004)

If your good at what you do and willing to bust your hump you will make good money anywhere.


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 28, 2004)

MaChew said:


> wow thanks i didnt realize that before.
> is it really possible to paid well outside of the union? i have friends and professors who say that the union is the best way to go while others say that the union is only giving the right not to work in a lot of cases.
> 
> also i have family in england and i was considering going over there to check it out sometime. does any1 know how getting a job over there is, and how much i would have to relearn about thier different industry standards they may have there.



MaChew, What Soundman said--"..if you bust your hump and are good at what you do--you can make good money anywhere". There are lots of good things about the Union--don't get me wrong..and if you are in a big city or area you like being in, then its a great choice for a long term career and job security. But if you travel or may want to relocate down the road--or you are in an area that is not very big for IA or Theater or lots of production work, then the IA may not be the best long term choice. You may wish to check out the thread "$$$$$" under this same forum for more information on what IS possible for tech work and what is possible for $$$ and career moves.. I posted a lot there, all IMO and from my experiences. As always--always have a back-up plan in whatever you do in life... 

-w


----------



## zac850 (Dec 28, 2004)

Ugh, this is making me sad. I live about 20 miles north of the city, and one day I want to design on broadway (so, I would have to be in the union...). 

Sigh.


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 28, 2004)

zac850 said:


> Ugh, this is making me sad. I live about 20 miles north of the city, and one day I want to design on broadway (so, I would have to be in the union...).
> 
> Sigh.



True--however do not despair...Lighting Designers (and other designers including sound designers & scenic designers etc) have their own branch off of IATSE...its the United Scenic Artists (USA)...and they are MUCH better to work and deal with and become a member of, then a Local of IATSE... 
http://usa829.org/

check em out....

-w


----------



## zac850 (Dec 28, 2004)

OK, I just want to make sure I understand this.

Local 1 would be for the general union things, general stage crews for load in, load outs, run crew and that sort of thing. United Scenic Artists would be for the design aspects (LD, SD type things)?


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 28, 2004)

zac850 said:


> OK, I just want to make sure I understand this.
> 
> Local 1 would be for the general union things, general stage crews for load in, load outs, run crew and that sort of thing. United Scenic Artists would be for the design aspects (LD, SD type things)?



Generally, yup....




-w


----------



## LilLuvin (Dec 29, 2004)

well if you want to design you wouldn't want to join local 1 anyway, that for ...i forget the actual term, but basically techs....
designers join 829....which as far as i can tell, is a lot easier if you have the talent...


edit: i really have tp start realizing that there's a page 2 before i respond!


----------

